

Anonymous questions for Facebook users - Wannaask.me (Please review our startup) - frizzze
http://wannaask.me/

======
trusko
I can't get in. I click 'Login with Facebook' and it returns to the same page
with 'Login with facebook' and share buttons.

------
stephanerangaya
This app posted to my wall without asking first.

